# Optimum car care line



## bidderman1969

watched the Forensic Detailing channel review on this line up of stuff, which I never knew existed, and am quite intrigued, all looks like fairly impressive stuff, so I was wondering how many people here use their stuff, and where's the best place to get it all from?


----------



## jamiepollock643

County detailing supplies has a good level of their products. Elite car care too. Optimum is a fantastic brand. Some big hitting products, ONR being the obvious one. Absolutely worth looking into!!


----------



## bidderman1969

jamiepollock643 said:


> County detailing supplies has a good level of their products. Elite car care too. Optimum is a fantastic brand. Some big hitting products, ONR being the obvious one. Absolutely worth looking into!!


cheers, I fully intend too, :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

I have ONR for when I don't want to leave alot of frozen water around the car in winter.

Also a great fan of Optiseal Sealant as a top up on my rims.
Wipe on and walk away.
Surface doesn't have to be bone dry to apply.
Lovely slick finish.
Not so forgiving on bodywork as it shows high spots that need buffing more than wheels do.


----------



## Coatings

ONR is a good rinseless as any if not better. 

I have not tried BH Surfex but if it’s better than Optimum Power Clean then it is a wonder product.

Their big in the ceramic coating scene in the US and I believe their the one’s who started the rinseless craze with ONR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

I have only used their ONR, great versatile product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

no one used the polishes then? I am a bit sceptical of these, if they really are as good as they seem, why isn't a lot more people using them?


----------



## GSVHammer

bidderman1969 said:


> no one used the polishes then? I am a bit sceptical of these, if they really are as good as they seem, why isn't a lot more people using them?


Stick the kettle on bidderman1969 and get ready for a Steampunk review.


Post #2 Here

Post #4 Here


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I use Opti-Seal a lot, as a drying aid or for a sealant on the lower level packages on customer cars. Great on matte paint as well.


----------



## stangalang

bidderman1969 said:


> no one used the polishes then? I am a bit sceptical of these, if they really are as good as they seem, why isn't a lot more people using them?


I am optimum accredited, so have a lot of experience with their polishes. And being honest I hate them. 
I used them years before being accredited and never rated them at all. Nor did anyone I trusted. Fast forward to being part of the system, they obviously want you to use their compounds before applying their coatings. I have tried everything I can, and I only get substandard results. I would say I've used 3 full bottles of each liquid and permanently retired them. 
The pro coatings are phenomenal, gloss coat is "ok", but very user friendly. ONR is amazing, I think everyone should have it. Optiwax and optional are mega also. It's just the polishes I personally dislike


----------



## bidderman1969

stangalang said:


> I am optimum accredited, so have a lot of experience with their polishes. And being honest I hate them.
> I used them years before being accredited and never rated them at all. Nor did anyone I trusted. Fast forward to being part of the system, they obviously want you to use their compounds before applying their coatings. I have tried everything I can, and I only get substandard results. I would say I've used 3 full bottles of each liquid and permanently retired them.
> The pro coatings are phenomenal, gloss coat is "ok", but very user friendly. ONR is amazing, I think everyone should have it. Optiwax and optional are mega also. It's just the polishes I personally dislike


cheers, appreciate the honesty :thumb:


----------



## AB_

stangalang said:


> I am optimum accredited, so have a lot of experience with their polishes. And being honest I hate them.
> 
> I used them years before being accredited and never rated them at all. Nor did anyone I trusted. Fast forward to being part of the system, they obviously want you to use their compounds before applying their coatings. I have tried everything I can, and I only get substandard results. I would say I've used 3 full bottles of each liquid and permanently retired them.
> 
> The pro coatings are phenomenal, gloss coat is "ok", but very user friendly. ONR is amazing, I think everyone should have it. Optiwax and optional are mega also. It's just the polishes I personally dislike


How do you use ONR out of interest? Has their sales guy with a beard brainwashed you?


----------



## stangalang

AB_ said:


> How do you use ONR out of interest? Has their sales guy with a beard brainwashed you?


Brainwashed into what? Telling the truth?


----------



## A&J

Someone said OPTIMUM???

I use a lot of their products for home use and I love some but not all.

ONR is a must be for exterior and interior cleaning plus clay lube! 

Opti bond is my favorite tire dressing. I really like its final look but durability is kinda ok-ish. I alternate between this and Carpro PERL. I like the look of Opti bond and the durability of PERL. 

Opti seal is a ok sealant, its very easy to use but the results you get are now outdated. Thats why OPT or more like Opti-coat created Hyper seal which is Si02 fortified.

EDIT:
I forgot to add that OPT has made an update to ONR and its more lubricated then ever and it released dirt from wash media better then ever before! We fans have been asking for these 2 changes for a while now! Finally it happened!


OCW (car wax) is great to use, you get good beading and nice shine but it doesnt last long!

As for polishes I really like Poli-seal and Hyper polish (good cut, great finish, long working time...). But OPT have transitioned from standard paste like polishes to spray polishes (hence the 3 Hyper polishes) which are ok if you are using them on a daily basis but if you arent (like me) the spray nozzle gets clogged up and stops working which is a problem! I am sure that other companies have better polishing products but these arent bad...the Hyper Intensive polish and Hyper Compound still do great! My only problem is the spray trigger which was a great concept but bad execution as the spray pattern hits everything else except the pad. The polishes also clog pads but that isnt a problem if you use a pad washer regularly after each section.

I aknoledge that other companies have better products then OPT but if you use OPT as a system you can really save on product, money and time while detailing a car! I for one still love using OPT products even though I know others might be better!


----------



## sm81

A&J said:


> Someone said OPTIMUM???
> 
> I use a lot of their products for home use and I love some but not all.
> 
> ONR is a must be for exterior and interior cleaning plus clay lube!
> 
> EDIT:
> I forgot to add that OPT has made an update to ONR and its more lubricated then ever and it released dirt from wash media better then ever before! We fans have been asking for these 2 changes for a while now! Finally it happened!


Have you tried new version? Is chances noticeable?


----------



## A&J

sm81 said:


> Have you tried new version? Is chances noticeable?


No I havent...I still have half a gallon of the old one. Ill order a gallon once I am done with the old one. But some guys who did on the OPT forum said its a massive difference.
Ill actually copy paste his findings:

"So I got to test the new formula alongside the old one!

I had two similar buckets with grit guards and both with 3 gallons of water and ONR at standard dilution. One bucket had ONR dating back from the end of may and a BRS which suffered through a 100 washes, the other bucket had ONR and a new BRS that were bought on January 10th. Both had as hot as possible water, car was neglected but had some sort of protection, it had some morning dew on it and was around freezing.

There was no difference noticeable in smell or look of the solution.

So on the hood, without a pre-spray, I used the old ONR & BRS on one half and the new ONR & BRS on the other half. Straight away, the new ONR beaded up ALOT faster than the old one! I was astonished at the difference. So much so I forgot completely what I was testing and happily went on to only use the new Formula for the rest of the car..... Oops!

But yeah! New formula seems like a vast improvement! "

and

" First observation, the original ONR had larger beads, the New Formula had smaller beads that sheeted off quickly. Not sure how hydrophobic ONR is, the car had Hyper Seal used as drying aid when last washed, so may be some combination, but there was an obvious difference.

I didn't see any obvious difference in cleaning power or shine, but the rinse water for New ONR was substantially darker (more dirt).

I did feel a difference in slickness, the New Formula being maybe 20% slicker (very subjective, I know). For a blind test, I had my wife run her hands over the paint and she agreed the New Formula felt slicker (she commented her fingers dragged more on original ONR).

For whatever it's worth "


----------



## bidderman1969

A&J said:


> No I havent...I still have half a gallon of the old one. Ill order a gallon once I am done with the old one. But some guys who did on the OPT forum said its a massive difference.
> Ill actually copy paste his findings:
> 
> "So I got to test the new formula alongside the old one!
> 
> I had two similar buckets with grit guards and both with 3 gallons of water and ONR at standard dilution. One bucket had ONR dating back from the end of may and a BRS which suffered through a 100 washes, the other bucket had ONR and a new BRS that were bought on January 10th. Both had as hot as possible water, car was neglected but had some sort of protection, it had some morning dew on it and was around freezing.
> 
> There was no difference noticeable in smell or look of the solution.
> 
> So on the hood, without a pre-spray, I used the old ONR & BRS on one half and the new ONR & BRS on the other half. Straight away, the new ONR beaded up ALOT faster than the old one! I was astonished at the difference. So much so I forgot completely what I was testing and happily went on to only use the new Formula for the rest of the car..... Oops!
> 
> But yeah! New formula seems like a vast improvement! "
> 
> and
> 
> " First observation, the original ONR had larger beads, the New Formula had smaller beads that sheeted off quickly. Not sure how hydrophobic ONR is, the car had Hyper Seal used as drying aid when last washed, so may be some combination, but there was an obvious difference.
> 
> I didn't see any obvious difference in cleaning power or shine, but the rinse water for New ONR was substantially darker (more dirt).
> 
> I did feel a difference in slickness, the New Formula being maybe 20% slicker (very subjective, I know). For a blind test, I had my wife run her hands over the paint and she agreed the New Formula felt slicker (she commented her fingers dragged more on original ONR).
> 
> For whatever it's worth "


brilliant, I have pitterslly just bought some, so I guess its the old version :wall:


----------



## bidderman1969

says "new formula" on it so maybe im ok


----------



## bidderman1969

reading the bottle, can't see if its LSP safe?

coming from the usual PW with snow foam, 2BM, etc etc, and knowing what is generally LSP safe, this is "unchartered territory" for me 

someone said to use a panel wipe should I wish to apply a different wax/sealant etc ?


----------



## sm81

Yes it's LSP safe.


----------



## greymda

i believe it has some wax in it. thus the name ‘shine’.


----------



## A&J

The blue one is LSP safe. Its got polymers that kinda hinder the LSP performance but its short lived so dont worry about it. OPT main man (DR. G) also said those polymers are body shop safe so you could paint the car over ONR and it shouldnt affect the paint bonding or curing. Same thing goes with adding new LSP over ONR. 

The green one called Wash and wax is the one that has some carnauba wax in it and does give some protective qualities and greater shine.

EDIT:
and yeah I think you got the New and improved formula. The new formula has been in Europe since around November 2020.
Enjoy using it and dont overthink it!


----------



## bidderman1969

sm81 said:


> Yes it's LSP safe.


cheers chap :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

A&J said:


> The blue one is LSP safe. Its got polymers that kinda hinder the LSP performance but its short lived so dont worry about it. OPT main man (DR. G) also said those polymers are body shop safe so you could paint the car over ONR and it shouldnt affect the paint bonding or curing.
> 
> The green one called Wash and wax is the one that has some carnauba wax in it and does give some protective qualities and greater shine.
> 
> EDIT:
> and yeah I think you got the New and improved formula. The new formula has been in Europe since around November 2020.
> Enjoy using it and dont overthink it!


:lol: cheers, easier said than done when its all new to me. :thumb:

may get some of the green type if I get on with this, especially for winter use

it think im going to go along the lines of, wash the car thoroughly here, where I am at the minute using the PW and snow foam etc, like my normal routine, then when I've actually moved, use this for a while, then when I need to, ill wash using this and then use panel wipe to get back to bare paintwork, add another LSP then continue using this until such time I need to renew the LSP again

how much filth can ONR deal with?


----------



## bidderman1969

another quick boring question, I think people maybe getting fed up with my questions,  but is it good to use deionised water?


----------



## A&J

Yes its better to use deionised water (the cleaner and softer the water the better!). ONR also has some water softening properties so dont overthink it if your water isnt extremely hard!

I use ONR for pretty much every situation...but if the car is extremely dirty and muddy I first PW it in the local self service car wash, drive it home and hand wash it with ONR. 

Its always a good idea to get the most crud of the car before you touch it! Just because you want to use ONR doesnt mean you cant use a PW-er or snow foam first!


----------



## sm81

bidderman1969 said:


> another quick boring question, I think people maybe getting fed up with my questions,  but is it good to use deionised water?


If you don't have very hard water no need IMO. Use prespray. That's most important to me.


----------



## A&J

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385833&page=13

Bidderman Check this out. It will help!


----------



## JU5T1N

I live in a hard water area and just use normal hot tap water, never had any water spots or issues.
Optimum isn't the only brand of rinseless wash , I use the adams version I don't how they compare but I read the adams version is slicker and leaves a better shine. 
Having a slick lsp on the car helps aswell, using beadmaker and washing with the adams rinseless I have a hard time trying not to drop the wash pad as it just slides all over the place.


----------



## bidderman1969

JU5T1N said:


> I live in a hard water area and just use normal hot tap water, never had any water spots or issues.
> Optimum isn't the only brand of rinseless wash , I use the adams version I don't how they compare but I read the adams version is slicker and leaves a better shine.
> Having a slick lsp on the car helps aswell, using beadmaker and washing with the adams rinseless I have a hard time trying not to drop the wash pad as it just slides all over the place.


cheers chap, need as much advice as possible at the moment, don't know how im going to be able to survive without my PW


----------



## A&J

you can ease yourself into rinseless washing by doing it after you normally wash your car (so on a clean car)...That way you will get the hang of it...next time wash it after say 2 days or so when its just dusty!

You will gain some confidence that way!


----------



## bidderman1969

A&J said:


> you can ease yourself into rinseless washing by doing it after you normally wash your car (so on a clean car)...That way you will get the hang of it...next time wash it after say 2 days or so when its just dusty!
> 
> You will gain some confidence that way!


cheers, but I move this Saturday, :lol:


----------

